# ISO: Garmin Etrex 20 or 30



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm selling my Garmin Etrex Venture HC (100$) to upgrade to a Garmin Etrex 20 or 30. Is anyone interested in buying my GPS or have a new one they're trying to sell?

Thanks!


----------

